# Melanotan II: 2017 Experiment M & F



## Aoutest (Apr 14, 2017)

Started playing around with Melanotan II tonight. Prepared by taking one Benadryl at 10pm and another at 1:30am. Took a 100mcg shot IM in the delt at 1:30am. Flushed pretty quickly but it could be excitement. Who knows. Wife took the same and she flushed. We look like tomatoes. No nausea so far. We both will tan for a few minutes on the porch tomorrow and do another 100mcg/ed for the first week. Will tell. We're both Fitzpatrick scale 2s.

While I typed this, wife and I both flushed even more. We're really really red. Still okay stomach wise. Will tell more tomorrow.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 15, 2017)

Day 2: Tanned 30 minutes on back and 15 on front. Had boners all day but that's not abnormal. Just did another 100mcg shot. Took Benadryl again. Not flushing yet.


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2017)

What's the Benadryl for?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 15, 2017)

My wife used to use it and it worked but ..... Yes she would get flush red for about 30 min and it would go away and also her freckles got more darker she didn't like that to much , the flush red happens just about every time she pinned it bit I've herd it was normal. .  .  .


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 15, 2017)

In

I have wanted to try this for years. The more and more extremely expensive tattoos I get the more this appeals to me. Being in the sun less and getting tan more is what im after...

Keep us up to date.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 18, 2017)

Day 5. Wife skipped day 2 because she felt terrible. We don't think it was the Melanotan but rather some crappy wine at a crappy art exhibit. Who knows. We're still doing the 100-150mcg dose and still flush beet red for a bit but no nausea for either of us.

Sleep is great since starting but that could be the Benadryl. We're both actually tan. Im Irish/Scottish and can get black but I go from red to red to red to dark to black. Wife gets carmel easy. She and I have both gotten brown so far. Nothing extreme but normally I'd be in red stage 1 and she'd still be pale. We are both aroused


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 18, 2017)

I personally have used this stuff quite a bit.  I get dark as hell.  I have never used the Benadryl though.  Do you use that to keep from getting the nausea?


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 18, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> I personally have used this stuff quite a bit.  I get dark as hell.  I have never used the Benadryl though.  Do you use that to keep from getting the nausea?



We decided to take the Benadryl to avoid any allergic histamine issues. I don't think we need to keep it up. Flushing lasts about 30 minutes and is not unpleasant. 

How much do you use? What kind of dosing regimine? How much sunlight do you try and get?


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 18, 2017)

I always start with 50mcg and work up.  I get flushed and hate the nausea.  I do that at night for the first couple/three days, then a shot in the am and in the pm after that.  I work up to 150mcg.  After 3 weeks I step back down and take 100mcg every 3 days.  That's plenty to keep me dark.  I like to hit the tanning bed about 2 times a week for the first three weeks then I hit it periodically.  Love the stuff.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 18, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> I always start with 50mcg and work up.  I get flushed and hate the nausea.  I do that at night for the first couple/three days, then a shot in the am and in the pm after that.  I work up to 150mcg.  After 3 weeks I step back down and take 100mcg every 3 days.  That's plenty to keep me dark.  I like to hit the tanning bed about 2 times a week for the first three weeks then I hit it periodically.  Love the stuff.



How much bac water do you mix to be able to inject those low doses?


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 18, 2017)

I mix 1ml.


----------



## Onk (Apr 19, 2017)

thank god you're actually tanning with MI2. I made the mistake of not tanning and all I got was freckles. How long are you planning this run to go for?


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 19, 2017)

It usually takes me about four or five weeks to get where I want.  Then its just a matter of upkeep.  Im going to start this tonight.  Even after I stop I usually stay fairly dark.  Im always being asked if I am tanning.  lol


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 20, 2017)

The current plan is to run  100-150mc a day and tan until we get where we want to be with regard to color. I'm already taking excellently. I can tan well but I normally get red then more red then super red then black. Now i seem to be getting red with brown depth. Who knows, it could be age, diet or the melanotan II. Once we get where we want. we'll figure out what to inject twice a week to maintain. I'm going to ge in the sun a lot this summer and don't want to get too dark. Maintenance dose may be around 150mcg 2x week. Any thoughts?


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 22, 2017)

Still going at about 100-150mcg a day. I've laid out a bit and hit the bronzer at the tanning salon for 20 minutes. I'm damned dark on the face. The rest of me is still kind of red from the bed (over did it). No burn though. Great erections.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm black. Damn this stuff is amazing. All the crap about loading it up to 500mcg/day is crazy. I'm at 200 lean pounds and only taking 150mcg average per night. Damn! Impressive peptide.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 24, 2017)

I think when you get the tan you want your maint dosage looks good.  I don't think I could handle 500mcg a day.  My first night with my low dosage made me sick as a dog.  Not sure why it makes me so sick.  Might have to blend with more BA water to make even weaker.  lol  Looking forward to the tan though.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 25, 2017)

*Melanotan II: 2017 Experiment M &amp; F*

I'll do another 150mcg injection tonight and then I'm going to hit the bronzing bed for about ten minutes tomorrow. I'm pretty sure that'll put me as dark as I've ever been. Probably as dark as I was when I laid out intentionally. This was easy. I'm going to do 150mcg 2x week moving forward to start maintenance.


----------



## JB1 (May 16, 2017)

My experience for what it is worth...hopefully of some assistance to people about to use it.

I decided to take melanotan 2 after watching Rich Piana's youtube. Something that gave a beautiful tan without the sun and can give a potentially permanent result if used for a year sounded like something that I wanted to try. I wasn't keen to damage my skin in the sun and to this day would never use a tanning bed.

I bought a 10mg bottle and soon realised that as a Caucasian 20 to 40 mg is required to load. I started really low and worked up. 0.125mg for 2 days then .25mg for two days and then .5mg for the rest of the bottle. The original supplier didn't send the second bottle that I ordered when I realised I needed more and I was without for about a week or so after I ran out. I needed to change suppliers. Then I came back on .5mg and quickly went up to 1mg. For the third bottle I went up to 1.5mg for 4 days and now on a new bottle I am doing 2mg. The dosage scale on web MD has a dosage of 2.4mg at a bodyweight of 96kg but I figure that 2mg is close enough. The plan is to do 2mg for 3 days and then go into maintenance. I have been loading long enough with gradually increasing dosages. After reading extensively online I am convinced that no one knows exactly what is a good idea for maintenance but it is somewhere between 1 and 3 times per week on a dosage of .5 to 2mg. I will have to experiment.

Effects

My face, hands and forearms gained a tan from the incidental exposure to the sun that had previously left them white. The only noticeable effect on the rest of my body was black spots and freckles extensively. In spite of Rich Piana's experience that sun is not needed and the online people who say they go black if they tan for 10 to 15 minutes I have spent up to 1.5 hrs in the sun to tan and gained a light overall tan with my face and forearms and hand remaining darker. I didn't feel nausea except very slightly after the first injection and I suspect that that was psychosomatic. I have not noticed any loss of appetite. There does seem to be an increase in sexual functioning that creeps up on you. I have a massively increased need to stretch out at frequent intervals. It also seems like my voice has dropped pitch or got hoarser but no one has commented so I could be wrong.

My opinion
It is not exactly as I expected. In my experience the overall tanning results are better if you spend a short time in the sun eg. 20 minutes and then build up gradually increasing 5 to 10 minutes a day. That way I wouldn't have got black moles and brown freckles popping up on my face and body. Also, if I worked up to 1.5 hrs like that my overall tan would be darker. However I believe that it does protect you from burning so you can tan longer sooner and some type of tan does result. It also clearly enhances the tan of areas of the body that are exposed to the sun daily. Although it is not what I expected from watching Rich's youtube I do like the efficient time and at this time I don't have time to tan everyday.

Tips for people who are about to start
If you have very pale freckly skin make sure you buy at  least 50mg. That will give you 40mg for loading and 10mg for maintenance. You don't want to interrupt your loading waiting for it to arrive in the male. If you have olive skin 20mg will do. Skin types in between can adjust accordingly.

When you get the melanotan tear off the cap on top of the vial and then wipe the membrane on top with an antiseptic swab. Get a 1ml insulin syringe and inject 1ml of .9% injectiable saline solution into the vial of powder and then do it a second time assuming you want to start off with a very small dosage which I recommend to avoid nausea. Turn the vial on its side while you are injecting in the saline and dribble the saline solution slowly down the sides. Leave this solution overnight in your fridge and always keep this type of reconstituted mix in the fridge. (You should also keep the powder in the fridge but it lasts an awful lot longer out of the fridge)  I always put the original cap back on top even though it doesn't fix on properly (so I swab the inside of that also). After leaving the mixture overnight you are ready to inject it after drawing it out with a syringe and injecting it into an area of skin that you have pinched and have wiped with an antiseptic swab. Usually the pinch of skin you inject it into is on your abdomen. Aim for the inner ring of the vial membrane to stick in the sharp.

Working out the amount to inject is simple maths. If you use 2 x 1ml syringes of saline solution then 1 mg is 5 units on the syringe or half of the distance to the 10 marked on the side. The markings go from 10 to 100 with a mark every 2 in between the 10s. Later on if you use 1mg a dose or more than 1 syringe of saline solution would be easier as 1 mg is then just 10 on the syringe. If it starts to sting while you are injecting just slow down and don't pinch as hard.

1ml insulin syringes, antiseptic swabs and injectable saline solution can all easily be purchased over the counter at chemists.

Okay that's it happy pinning.


----------



## JB1 (May 17, 2017)

Something I forgot to mention before is that it does seem to increase tiredness. It doesn't knock you down but it is harder to stay up late.

The other thing I wanted to note was that the black spots/moles and freckles happened early on with very low dosages and I haven't noticed any change in spite of multiplying the dosage significantly and of course they are less noticeable with a tan. The reason I note that is that I keep reading that it is just something that you get on high dosages. That wasn't my experience.


----------



## JB1 (May 17, 2017)

JB1 said:


> Working out the amount to inject is simple maths. If you use 2 x 1ml syringes of saline solution then 1 mg is 5 units on the syringe or half of the distance to the 10 marked on the side.



Apologies it may be simple maths but I got that wrong. If you have 2 x 1mL insulin syringes worth of liquid then 1 mg is 20 units on one of those syringes. (There are 200 units worth of liquid reconstituting 10mg so 1 mg is 1 tenth of 200 or 20 units on a syringe) The 5 units I referred to is actually 0.25 mg which is a good place to start to avoid the nausea side effect.


----------



## JB1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Just wanted to add another aspect of my experience that I have not found mentioned in spite of reading countless articles and comments on melanotan 2 and watching countless youtubes.

Basically I found that I could be around sick people and have a sick partner who I could share a bed with and be affectionate with without ever getting sick. The effect seemed to so amazingly strong as to make me believe there must be something to it. It seemed like I was invincible to sickness. By the end of my loading I was so convinced that I couldn't get sick due to the melanotan 2 I would never even consider bothering to avoid exposure to sickness.

Since my loading phase was extremely long it is possible that most people don't notice. However the effect seemed quite pronounced. Since melanotan 2 is essentially a synthetic analog of melatonin I googled scholarly articles on the topic and discovered that there is "overwhelming information demonstrating the immunoenhancing properties of melatonin" (see Melatonin Immune System Relationships by Guerrero, J.M.; Reiter, R.J. in "Current Topics in Medicinal Chemistry" Volume 2, Number 2, 1 February 2002, pp. 167-179(13)


----------



## gaz76 (Oct 20, 2017)

Where did you get your Mt2 from? Thanks


----------

